# Himalayan dog chew



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow.....these things really grow! Just giving it jasper now will post the verdict! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grow??? You mean they get bigger as they chew them!??
I need to look into these x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> View attachment 34642
> 
> Wow.....these things really grow! Just giving it jasper now will post the verdict! X
> 
> ...


What the heck is that!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks rude!!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh dear, here we go again! It's Carry On Cockapoo hour 

I tried to get these for Poppy but couldn't (just US I think) the closest I found were K9 chews from Scotland (they're milk based like the Himalayan). Poppy absolutely loved them, could be persuaded away from anything with it and could stay in the pub for longer than 2 pints without creating  which made us happy. But they upset her tummy quite badly  so I'm waiting for her to have a more adult constitution first


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Looks rude!!!


Ruth!!!!! - maybe in your mind 
I don't expect those kind of comments from you hahaha!!
Your lowering the tone - gave you been at the baileys or sherry?? X


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol, I think I microwaved it too much as it crumbled everywhere. Lol!! Will see how he is with his tummy. He did enjoy it though 😀 it's like polystyrene when nuked! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

looks rather Gross to me!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I looked at it on line and they didn't day about microwaving it. It's cheese? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I looked at them too Donna. It says they're cheese....really hard yak milk cheese. 
I put some on my wish list for a potential secret Santa gift for next year!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

flowerchild said:


> I looked at them too Donna. It says they're cheese....really hard yak milk cheese.
> I put some on my wish list for a potential secret Santa gift for next year!


Are they only in the US. That's strange. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks gross!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Looks rude!!!


It looks diseased


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> It looks diseased


Urgh..... What have you been looking at!?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Embarrassing Bodies show has been an education that I could have done without and something I regularly show my sons in an effort to pursuade them to keep their's in their pants


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Embarrassing Bodies show has been an education that I could have done without and something I regularly show my sons in an effort to pursuade them to keep their's in their pants


Oh that made me chuckle so much I ended up coughing!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

No need to microwave until really tiny. Just let him eat it straight out if the bag.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sorry haven't been on all day so didn't see it. It'll last a long time but yes it's a cheese so like with any other food introduce slowly.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol, I just followed instructions, no wonder it didn't last long as you said. Bonus is it didn't upset his tummy. I will try him with it straight from the bag next time. He really enjoyed it but got crumbs all in dad's slipper as he has a thing about chewing his chews on them, lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It looks weird but I want one! Where can I get one?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Amazon US has them. Not sure of other countries. I get them where I but their food. They don't have them in the big chains but at the local dog specialty stores near me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

